# BJJ Lineages



## berimbolo90 (May 31, 2016)

Just checking in to see what your BJJ lineages are?  I am a mutt(Rickson Gracie and Pedro Sauer before), I moved all around before settling here with a Dave Camarillo affiliate.
Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Helio Gracie > Carlos Gracie Jr > Ralph Gracie > Dave Camarillo>Brock Larson


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 1, 2016)

It's been a while since I trained there, but my instructor's lineage went like this:

Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Carlson Gracie > Andre Pederneiras > John Lewis > Egan Inoue > Barret Yoshida > Dustin Thornton


----------



## compforce (Jun 1, 2016)

my two, before I got too broken, were

Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Helio Gracie > Flavio Behring > Ricardo Murgel > (Purple belt instructor I won't name)

Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Helio Gracie > Rolls Gracie > Romero "Jacare" Cavalcanti

edited to correct my coach's lineage


----------



## berimbolo90 (Jun 1, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> It's been a while since I trained there, but my instructor's lineage went like this:
> 
> Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Carlson Gracie > Andre Pederneiras > John Lewis > Egan Inoue > Barret Yoshida > Dustin Thornton



I'm going to guess you were training out in San Diego?


----------



## berimbolo90 (Jun 1, 2016)

compforce said:


> my two, before I got too broken, were
> 
> Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Helio Gracie > Flavio Behring > Ricardo Murgel > (Purple belt instructor I won't name)
> 
> Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Reyson Gracie > Osvaldo Alves > Henrique Machado > Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza



I'm pretty jealous you got to train with  Jacare, an ADCC champ! Did you train at Blackhouse?


----------



## AKkeith (Jun 1, 2016)

Everyone's seem so long. I'm no BJJ master so maybe I'm misunderstanding but mine was. 
Mitsuyo Maeda> Carlos Gracie> Ted Stickel


----------



## compforce (Jun 1, 2016)

berimbolo90 said:


> I'm pretty jealous you got to train with  Jacare, an ADCC champ! Did you train at Blackhouse?



I have a correction to that.  I just knew him as Jacare, I looked up the name and got the wrong one.  Who knew they would have two people with the same nickname at high levels of a sport...  The correct lineage is

Mitsuyo Maeda > Carlos Gracie > Helio Gracie > Rolls Gracie > Romero "Jacare" Cavalcanti

I trained here: {{ pageTitle }}


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 1, 2016)

berimbolo90 said:


> I'm going to guess you were training out in San Diego?


Yep!


----------



## berimbolo90 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm pretty jealous you are/were out in the BJJ hot spot.  I've only had the chance to do a seminar with Dean Lister.  It's always nice seeing fellow people who train bjj!  Is it a pretty common martial art to train where you guys are stationed?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 5, 2016)

Well, now I'm in New York and am currently squandering opportunities to train at Renzo's and Marcelo Garcia's place.  Hell, we've even got Jon Danaher up here.  I had a talk last night with the university's BJJ coach and he convinced me that I should start up again, which is gonna be tough after a long layoff.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## berimbolo90 (Jun 6, 2016)

Still, NYC is filled with talent, I would take advantage of the oppurtunities there, people I know would kill to train or even meet Marcelo, Renzo, and Jon Danaher.


----------

